# Help Cutting Glitterflex with Roland



## Coach Houston (Nov 10, 2008)

I am cutting w/glitterflex. Well, trying to cut. I am trying this instead of thermoflex for the first time. My dealer gave it to me and I forgot to ask, "What is up with the light green film on one side?" Do I cut through it or do I peel it off before I cut it? Or is it needed to help make the vinyl stick? I have 20 football jerseys for MOMs rooting for me. Help Please


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Yes, you peel the green protective layer off before you cut. You may also want to use a 60 degree blade -- just depends on the brand of both vinyl and cutter. Good luck!!


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Coach Houston said:


> I am cutting w/glitterflex. Well, trying to cut. I am trying this instead of thermoflex for the first time. My dealer gave it to me and I forgot to ask, "What is up with the light green film on one side?" Do I cut through it or do I peel it off before I cut it? Or is it needed to help make the vinyl stick? I have 20 football jerseys for MOMs rooting for me. Help Please


You need to peel off the green backing, and yes a 60 degree blade is a must. I have cut a ton of glitter and metallics. TEST cuts will be your friend! Glitterflex is pretty, but doesn't weed very easy. It is rubbery and stretches. Cut your letters or images as large as possible, and try to weed close to the images, so they don't pull and curl up. Blade extension and force are big players when cutting glitter. Those little gritty particles can clog up the blade. I cut very slow with glitter material. (like 8 on my graphtec) Be sure to have temp exact on your press, and definitely cover image w/teflon sheet, If temperature is too hot, you will get a "box" of glitter around the image.I tried some of the new metallics that Specialty Graphics sell by the foot.


----------



## Coach Houston (Nov 10, 2008)

Sportkids & KirstWhite, thanks for your advice. I am using a Roland Cutter (small commercial). I have been cutting at 160 w/green. LOL, I hope I didn't run my blades. I tell you what though, I will peel the green and re-run test cuts. One thing is I don't think my blades seemed to began to clog w/green backing. I HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION. Now I am on Deco Sparkle, I need to some advice on how to weed that one. Is there an easy way? I think I found the pressure. But it is sure hard to see my cuts. What is the best lighting anyways? I am small time about a month from getting a storefront. Any advice will be greatly appreciated and well digested. Thanks


----------



## Coach Houston (Nov 10, 2008)

Graphic question. Most graphic softwear with designs to me is for screenprinters. Most things I get is school, sport, business related. I would love to know if there is anything for cutters to use with cut studio with school/sport type items.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

You need a halogen light over you, if your eyes are like mine. I have flurosents everywhere and I am going to Hobby Lobby and buy a light box when they are 40% off. I cut everything with a 60 degree blade. That has been my best sucess. Getting the force on the sparklie, heavy materials is trial and big ERRORS. Buy it by the foot and experiment. Specialty Graphics definitely has an awesome selection. Has some new stuff by the company Chemica. Like it, but not the color of the black glitter. It is easy to weed out of everything I have ever used.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

Coach Houston said:


> Graphic question. Most graphic softwear with designs to me is for screenprinters. Most things I get is school, sport, business related. I would love to know if there is anything for cutters to use with cut studio with school/sport type items.


There are several options for finding vector graphics that we need for use with our cutters: First, do some web searching for "vector graphics." There are tons of sites -- some free, some at a fee, but most fees seem reasonable to me. The nice thing about doing things this way is that you can kind of "pay as you go" as far as only buying what you need at the moment. Second, many of the vendors of T-shirt vinyl have vector graphic CD's available for purchase. Finally, there are several companies who offer large graphic packages and cutting software that are terrific and DAS's (Digital Art Solutions) is quick and interactive when used in conjunction with Corel Draw. You may still have to do some melding or merging of same colors to get ready to actually cut but, overall, its really easy to use. They have a fantastic variety of packages available and their sports & mascots packages are terrific!

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It's almost impossible to see your cut lines on the Glitterflex and other types of material like that, thus, it will be VERY important to get clean cuts. That way, as you SLOWLY peel the material, it follows the cut lines pretty much automatically. Sometimes, I just print a copy of the graphic so I can at least have a position map, or an idea of what I'm trying to weed.


----------



## Monte Carlo (Jul 11, 2006)

Coach, 
Go buy you an optivisor for weeding they come in 1 thru 10 magnifing powers. You can find them on ebay. You will look like a jeweler when you wear them but they are great for weeding foil when your eyes are old.
For clipart and templates try Cadworxlive.com. If you are a stahls or imprintables warehouse customer it is all free, it is web based. Plus all the artwork is cutter ready. John


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I am going to look into the optivisor thing. My eyes aren't that old, but sometimes it is difficult to see. I wish the cadworxlive supported the graphtech cutters, but they don't. their site is awesome!


----------



## copycatz (Sep 27, 2009)

I have used the same stuff for some time now.It is hard to use but really is nice when done . I usally turn the pressure up on the cut and i can see the cut lines on the orher side. just dont go crazzy with the pressure and you will get it at the right setting .Its worth a shot


----------



## Coach Houston (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the optivisor thing. My customers will thank I am a professional. Now maybe they won't think twice when they see the price(jokes). I will visit Cadworxlive.com here shortly. I have turned the pressure up copycatz and use the marks on the other side. It does help. I still need a little more practice. 
Good news though, I have closed the deal on my store front. $350 per month corner shop on main st. Too bad there are only 2000 people in my town. I am looking to get the keys Nov. 1st, and open doors day after Thanksgiving. Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## copycatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Im really happy for you and your new store. I wish you all the luck and hope everything goes great for ya.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

good luck to you Coach. Kudos to anyone starting in this economy. I am so thankful for what i have. Definitely will keep you in the thoughts and prayers. It will be an exciting time for you.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Coach Houston said:


> Good news though, I have closed the deal on my store front. $350 per month corner shop on main st.


wow! where do you live? i'd break knee caps (joke) for a deal like that!


----------



## Monte Carlo (Jul 11, 2006)

Huey, 
Good luck with your store front, that is really cheap rent. Sounds like you are in a small town, do your self a favor and make up a few sample shirts with foil or glitter on them and go to the beauty shops, tanning spas and dance studios in the area. Once they see them, the foil will sell itself. Also don't forget to do a few tote bags with foil or glitter also. Once the word gets out you have this look you will be cutting a lot of sparkley vinyl...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations Coach and good luck.


----------

